# Imitator VS Variabilis



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

how do you seperate whats what...like the spieces....both of them look very similar to me. i guess my question is.....how do ppl determine what spieces it is. i dont understand could some educate me on how the researchers figure out whats what. thanks i really would appreciate it.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

The nominat form of D. imitator is mimicking D. variabilis in nature - and they do it quite well. But - when you see the two frogs up close and side-by-side you can see that they are distinctly different. There is a Variabilis care sheet in the works that describes some of this - but I will post it here as well.



> The coloration and patterning of D. variabilis are mimicked by D. imitator imitator, which inhabit the same geographic range. While the two look very similar, there are distinct differences in body shape and patterning. Perhaps the most consistent identifier is the presence of a single dorsal nose spot in variabilis with two small spots on the tip of the nose that are not visible when viewed from above, while the two spots on the tip of the nose on an imitator extend onto the top of the head, and can be seen from above. These spots may or may not intersect with one or more smaller nose spots (see image – Variabilis on the left, Imitator on the right).














The belly patterning of the two is also different. Variabilis have a defined yellow-neck coloration while the belly is mostly bluish-green. Variabilis also have "chin spots" on either side of the throat sac and the tip of the nose. Imitator have a variable amount of yellow coloration that extends throughout the ventral surface.

Variabilis

















Imitator (courtesy of Rob Kleinhanz)









The texture/granulation of the skin is also a little different - with the variabilis having a "less-glossy", rougher appearance than Imitator (as you can see in the pic above).

Besides visual - variabilis and imitator have very different calls. The call of a male Variabilis is more similar to the call of a vent (lower buzz). Wheras the call of an imitator is more similar to a lamasi (higher chirp) (sorry for the poor descriptive terms). 

There are many more differences (particularly in breeding behavior, egg deposition, clutch size, etc) as well.

Hope this helps.

**Disclaimer - I have not been lucky enough to observe these frogs in the wild, only in a limited number of captive animals and their offspring. Given their variable nature - there are probably exceptions to these descriptions.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

> The belly patterning of the two is also different. I don't have a good shot of an imitator belly pattern on hand - but I will try to get one - and will post a side-by-side comparison. (If anyone else has one - please feel free to post).


Here is an imitator belly (neighbor's line) if it helps you. Feel free to copy and repost next to your variabilis belly-shot:


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks Rob - I have added it to the description.


----------



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

my male has like a heart shape on his head. ill have to get a pic. of it.










i know im handling the frog but my tank is so big i couldnt get a good shot of his back....my tank is and 24 high exo.


there's Brave Heart...yes i did name him.. but dont all ppl name there pets


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

AuratusKing said:


> my male has like a heart shape on his head. ill have to get a pic. of it. my cameras charging


Imis are very variable with their head-patterning. Post a pic as it would be interesting to compare and use as a demonstration as to what about your frog makes identifiable as an Imi.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Its a little harder to see because you aren't looking straight down on the head, but you can see one of the "nose" spots on the left.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

yeah the nose spot is a good rule of thumb but isn't always the case. best to view the belly.

Imitator









Also dont confuse the yellow neck of variabilis with a vent :lol:


----------



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

ok...ill try to get a belly shot of him. thanks


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

The way that works best for me to tell the difference between imitators and variabilis is the way the back pattern looks. To me variabilis looks like black spots on a colored background, while imitator looks more like a colored netting pattern overlaying a black background. It's hard to describe, but it's a very distinctive look, to me anyways.


----------



## dralucas (Feb 5, 2007)

What is the difference between care and habits. What would be the best for me with experience with azureus only. Wich is easier to breed and wich is less shy.

Can u guys do a comparativ match for me on something else than coloration ....

It would be nice if somebody can help me make a choice.

thanks all


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Although I don't have any experience with either of them (soon though!), I've noticed the legs being different in the two species. I've noticed that imitators have many fine spots, whereas variabilis has fewer larger spots (looks more like an extension of the back pattern). Can anyone verify this?

Imitator:









Variabilis


----------



## Ira (Jan 17, 2007)

so how do you know that the imiatator is imitating the variabilis and not vice versa?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I would guess because imitator has several very different morphs within the species, but variabilis doesn't.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

MonarchzMan said:


> Although I don't have any experience with either of them (soon though!), I've noticed the legs being different in the two species. I've noticed that imitators have many fine spots, whereas variabilis has fewer larger spots (looks more like an extension of the back pattern). Can anyone verify this?
> 
> Imitator:
> 
> ...


The observation for Variabilis (larger leg spots) is a good one. But - while the picture that you have for Imitator displays fine spots nicely, Imitator can range from small spots (like those pictured) to larger spots - looking very similar to variabilis. So - I guess it could be used as an indicator - in addition to some of the others mentioned. Just be aware that large spots doesn't always mean variabilis.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Ira said:


> so how do you know that the imiatator is imitating the variabilis and not vice versa?


They are Mullerian mimics, which means they mimic each other. Both species are toxic so converging on one morphology is advantageous in that predators essentially learn to avoid them more easily, since there is only one model to learn.

-Evan


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

MonarchzMan said:


> I would guess because imitator has several very different morphs within the species, but variabilis doesn't.


then shouldn't imitator be variabilis, and variabilis be imitator?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm guessing you're talking about names... I'd say that they're correctly named. Imitator imitates 3 (or more?) different species, thus I think that imitator name applies. As for variabilis, I have no idea why it was named that. Perhaps because of the spotting pattern being so variable?


----------

